# WinFast A250 LE 64 mb



## Malefizbua (20. Juni 2002)

ist es sinnvoll für meinen 900er athlon eine WinFast A250 LE 64 mb
zu kaufen oder rentiert sich das nicht, weil die cpu zu schlecht ist??????


----------



## Nanaki (20. Juni 2002)

hi malefizbua,

meiner meinung nach würde es sich schon lohnen die grafikkarte aufzurüsten, aber es kommt auch sehr stark darauf an für welche Zwecke die Grafikkarte hauptsächlich benützsch. Was für eine Karte hasch eigentlich jetzt drin?


----------



## Malefizbua (20. Juni 2002)

mh... dr herr lord of vampire ^^
jetzt hab ich ne tnt2 drin.....
also so ne performance steigerung von ziemlich viel 
des schon......
für was kauft man sich ne neue graka? natürlich fürs zoggn. *rofl*


----------



## Moartel (21. Juni 2002)

Die Karte ist imho zu schnell für deinen Rechner, lohnt sich nicht. Mehr als eine GeForce2 Ultra (oder vergleichbares) würde ich nicht reintun. Von mir aus eine GF4 MX. Die Karte ist für deine CPU eh fast schon ein wenig zu schnell.


----------



## Malefizbua (21. Juni 2002)

sicha???? ok das nehm ich ´mal so hin.....
hoil, ich hasse meinen pc...^^


----------

